# v for vendetta - the only verdict is vengeance



## Nick (Mar 19, 2006)

I absolutely loved V for Vendetta. What did you think?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 19, 2006)

That's yet to come out here in OZ but I've seen the trailer and it looks REALLY good... Out of 10 what do you rate it?


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2006)

It's certainly got some flaws, but at its good points it was so strong that I'd rate it at about an 8. That said, this is coming from a very angry, liberal, 18-year-old American who worships Orwell and enjoys comic books and the first Matrix movie, so I actually like V for Vendetta like a 9. Of course, somebody who doesn’t share my interests could easily hate it.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh man, I am just about ready to KILL to see the film!'

I've read the trade paperback collecting the comic series...it's seriously f-ing fantastic.

The only person who is reported as not liking the film is Alan Moore, the author. I'm not going to argue with that...but I've heard even the harshest, most demanding of nerds have really liked it.

Slight aside, wish I could say the same for 'From Hell'; the film is an absolute travesty...ugh *spit*.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

I thought it was so well done. If the story line hadn't been so good... then the general idea of this hero would have sucked. I give it an 8.5 for it's genre. Overall as a movie a 7


----------



## kare31 (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw this on the IMAX this weekend, and I really enjoyed it.  I was a huge original Matrix fan, and I was thinking of skipping this one since the Wachowski brothers produced it, and I'm still bitter over the suckfest (IMO) that was Matrix Revolutions.  Vendetta was the Entertainment Weekly cover story a few weeks ago, and that article piqued my interest in this movie again.

I enjoyed the swordfighting scenes, the political aspects, and was extremely impressed with the plot twists.  Loved Hugo Weaving's silky voiceover as V.  I wish Stephen Rea's character had been developed a bit more, and I would have enjoyed a more detailed account of the events at Larkhill.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 28, 2006)

I loooved it.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Apr 1, 2006)

*v for vendetta*

has anybody else seen this? i am in love with it and think it is one of the best movies ever. the first time i saw it i got a little lost but the second time i completley understood it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 1, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...light=vendetta

yeah =(


----------



## User34 (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree that they could have gone more into Larkhill  but I really liked it. Give it about a 8. =)


----------



## Janice (Apr 1, 2006)

Yay finally saw this, it's a great movie.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2006)

merged 2 existing threads


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 2, 2006)

I saw this Tuesday before last.

I loooooved it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 3, 2006)

I might be the minority here, but i didn't like it.  I thought it was too slow.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I might be the minority here, but i didn't like it.  I thought it was too slow._

 
You're allowed not to like it!

What bits did you find too slow? Was there anything else you didn't like about it?


----------

